# fixed bed over garage motorhome



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

hi all,
we are narrowing down our search for that ideal van, what i would like to know is, does anyone have an over garage double bed (which u can sit up and read comfortably ) and have a tv point to watch tv in bed !!!, other important criteria would be no dinette but something like double bench seats and seperate shower, am i dreaming or does a model exist in this format ????


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I have several that could fit your requirements, Kontiki 660 for example, pictures and descriptions on our website

Peter


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks peter i will drool over it now, anyone else ???


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

N&B Flair 7100

Bench seat, sep shower, loads of room in bed over garage.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ours is like that but has dinette but remove table and its euro lounge one for sale at Lowdhams at the moment in Nottingham if you want to see the layout its Dethleffs RT6874.

Can sit up easily in our bed and we had TV point put in but never use it.

Greenie


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

lovely but a bit out of my price range i darn t even look!!! we want enough garage room to put bikes inside, the only van that i have found so far that meets most criteria is a bessacarr E480 that has a tranverse bed and garage at rear and the bench seats we are lookng for but i think they are brand new for this season , would want 2nd hand ideally


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Our Frankia i840qd fits that bill all except the tv out let but that would be easily fitted. The bed is around the same height above the floor as the beds in houses, we like that space although our garage is not as big as some because of that, Alan.


----------



## freestyla (May 28, 2008)

Hi Peaky

I have an 07 reg Rimor Europeo 5 for sale!

Over garage bed that you can sit up in and super comfy to boot. garage is HUGE.

A great van at a great price.

PM me if you need more info.

Regards

Colin


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

The Starblazer has a decent garage in both the transverse bed models. Plenty of room for bikes etc. Pleased with ours


----------



## tattyhead (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi We have just bought a new Swift 630g it has everything you are looking for. We are extremely pleased with it.
Pauline


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi
Laika Kreos 3010
It has a double bed over the garage, a cabinet with tv point in and 12v plus 240v plugs. we also have 2 other cabinets with tv point in and 240 plus 12 v plugs, one on the diner part and one over the cab.
We use the one over the diner with a pull out swivel stand and the one in the bedroom part
diner that we took the table away and now have an L shaped lounge. we tow a roller shutter trailer and have now made the garage into another double bedroom making the van a 6 berth.

Jakki


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thankyou so much everyone who has taken the time to reply so far , i will look up all reccommondations in detail !


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Autotrail Cheyenne 696G
Huge garage with large door either side
Over-garage double bed with sit-up headroom
2 bench seats either side behind cab
Choice of storage or bed over cab
Fiat or Mercedes chassis
Manual or automatic

Only available second hand now...

Ours could be available at the right price....(35K????)
(Mercedes/sprintshift auto/low-line/29K miles/Full SE pack)

Carl & Flo


----------

